# Suppression de compte et anonymat



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Suite au départ de la soupière, je me rends compte que les nouvelles suppressions de comptes ne sont plus associées à anonyme, mais restent associées à un identifiant unique, sous la forme 'deleted user 12345'
Sachant qu'un n'importe quelle citation contient encore l'ancien nom, il est possible en un bref instant d'associer le compte supprimé à l'ancien utilisateur.

Je préférait largement l'ancienne solution qui consistait à regrouper tout les anciens messages sous un seul utilisateur, de manière à rendre les choses plus floues. Ne restaient clairement identifiables que les messages cités et les messages contenant un lien vers un possible site personnel.

Si je devais supprimer mon compte, c'est pour 'disparaitre' des forums, et donc devenir plus anonyme. Aujourd'hui, hormis le fait de ne plus pouvoir se connecter, rien ne change.
Est-il possible de revenir en arrière ?


----------



## Anthony (17 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Sachant qu'un n'importe quelle citation contient encore l'ancien nom, il est possible en un bref instant d'associer le compte supprimé à l'ancien utilisateur.



C'est une limite du système intégré à Xenforo. Cela étant dit, sur simple demande de l'utilisateur, nous pouvons anonymiser les citations depuis la base de données. Depuis le début de l'année, c'est très exactement arrivé _une_ fois. Alors qu'on me demande de supprimer plusieurs comptes par jour.


----------



## Nicolarts (18 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

Oui d'accord avec @flotow car depuis la nouvelle version, je remarque plus en plus des posts avec le compte "*Deleted member*" avec les chriffes...

C'est moins sympa comme ça car on pose la question et puis on fuit en supprimer. C'est pas très beau comme ça. 

Mais perso, je préfère que si la personne veut supprimer son compte => Supprimer aussi tous ses posts à lieu de supprimer un compte en laisser tomber ses posts qui deviennent les posts "fantômes".  Dommage... 

Bonne soirée à tout


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est une limite du système intégré à Xenforo. Cela étant dit, sur simple demande de l'utilisateur, nous pouvons anonymiser les citations depuis la base de données. Depuis le début de l'année, c'est très exactement arrivé _une_ fois. Alors qu'on me demande de supprimer plusieurs comptes par jour.


Et que se passe-t-il avec les messages qui ne sont pas des citations mais qui pointent vers un site personnel (ex. les fils photos). Sachant qu'une liste de ces messages n'existe pas (il faut la générer depuis la base de données), c'est aussi possible de les supprimer ?


----------



## Anthony (19 Avril 2020)

Kyubia a dit:


> depuis la nouvelle version, je remarque plus en plus des posts avec le compte "*Deleted member*" avec les chriffes...



Ce n’est pas lié à la nouvelle version, c’est lié à l’entrée en vigueur du RGPD. On a un impératif de tracabilité que notre ancienne pratique de fusion dans un compte « Anonyme » ne permettait pas.



Kyubia a dit:


> Mais perso, je préfère que si la personne veut supprimer son compte => Supprimer aussi tous ses posts à lieu de supprimer un compte en laisser tomber ses posts qui deviennent les posts "fantômes".  Dommage...



Ce n'est pas la politique de la maison depuis dix et quelques années que je suis là, et ça ne le sera pas tant que je serai là. Ton droit à l'anonymat ne doit pas emporter mon droit de m'exprimer, et donc la suppression de ton compte ne devrait pas emporter mes messages. (Ta liberté et celle d'autrui, tout ça…) Or si je supprime tes messages en supprimant ton compte, je supprime certains messages d'autres membres, notamment les réponses à tous les fils que tu as créés*. Notre politique, c'est l'anonymisation, comme nos CGU** le disent clairement et comme la loi nous le permet, et ça le restera aussi longtemps que possible.

(*La grande majorité des demandes de suppression de compte, ce sont des membres inscrits depuis quelques jours, qui sont venus poser leur question, et repartent aussi sec. Ce serait SUPER agréable pour les membres qui sont là depuis des années, qui se cassent le cul à répondre, si on supprimait tous leurs messages en même temps que l'on supprime les comptes de gens qui n'ont jamais eu l'intention de contribuer aux forums.)

(**Que tous les membres sont censés avoir lues, même les anciens, puisqu'on a forcé la réactivation des comptes au moment de l’entrée en vigueur du RGPD. Mais on ne prend personne en traitre, on le répète clairement en donnant les liens pour les suppressions de compte : https://ours.macg.co/vie-privee/#portabilité-et-suppression-des-données De fait, ça ne pose aucun problème au quotidien, les rares gens qui posent la question comprennent ma réponse.)



flotow a dit:


> Et que se passe-t-il avec les messages qui ne sont pas des citations mais qui pointent vers un site personnel (ex. les fils photos).



Je modifie ou supprime sans rechigner les messages qui contiennent des données personnelles. Mais tu sais quoi ? On n'en a globalement pas. Depuis le début de l'année, j'ai reçu trois demandes, deux venaient d'anciens salariés d'AppleCare dont le nom apparaissaient dans les mails collés par des membres. Un lien n'est pas une donnée personnelle, donc… Mais je suis pas sectaire, quand un membre particulièrement fier de son anonymat me demande, 1) je lui rappelle qu'il n'est pas anonyme mais seulement pseudonyme et 2) je vois avec lui comment faire. Pour le moment en 2020, c'est très exactement _une_ demande.


----------

